# ما اللذي تتوقعه لو انك تدرس هندسة صناعية باللغة الصينية ,,,,,,,,,



## فوهة بركان (27 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,
انا طالب من الطلبة المبتعثين في جمهورية الصين الشعبية ,ادرس تخصص الهندسة الصناعية باللغة الصينية , في السنة الثانية الان , ولكن الى الان لم افهم ماهو تخصصي ولم ادرس اي مادة تدل على تخصصي , واريد ان اعرف كل ما يحيط بالهندسة الصناعية فهل من الممكن ان تدلوني على كتاب او كتب تستطيع ان تشرح لي ماهو تخصصي , لانني حائر في امري الى درجة انني لم اسطيع فهم لما انا اخترت هذا التخصص لربما اخترته لما فيه من غموض او لما فيه تشويق حيث انه يشمل عده مجالات , افيدوني فأنا في حيرة من امري ...


----------



## Ind. Engineer (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*اهلا بكل المهندسين الصناعيين*

فوهة بركان ... اهلين فيك في منتدى الهندسة الصناعية ، وكذلك في الهندسة الصناعية ...
اذا اردت ان تعرف ما هو تخصص الهندسة الصناعية فعليك النظر الى الارتباط التالي ..

فهرس بمواضيع الهندسة الصناعية مرتبة على حسب التخصص 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t33696.html

من يريدالتعرف على الهندسة الصناعية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t190164.html


ويمكن الاطلاع على هذه الروابط التالية لاحتوائها على الكتب المتعلقة بالتخصص

*مجموعة كتب رائعة من الزميل Zidaan* 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144881.html

*مكتبتي لقسم الهندسة الصناعية* 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t139564.html

كتب الكترونية تتعلق بالهندسة الصناعية 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t127196.html

وفي حالة احتياجك لاي مساعدة انا في الخدمة بقدر ما استطيع
تحياتي​


----------



## فوهة بركان (27 نوفمبر 2010)

يعطيك الف عافية اخوي وما تقصر


----------

